# Paketverlust bis zu 80%?!



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

Gegen Anfang Oktober sind wir von 1und1 zur Telekom gewechselt. Mein Problem mit 1und1 war der unglaubliche hohe Ping den man bekam, wenn ein 2./3. das Internet belastet durch bspw. ein YouTube Video. Es war einfach zu wenig Leistung vorhanden. Seitdem wir nun die 50k VDSL Leitung von der Telekom bereitgestellt bekommen haben, lief es am Anfang gut, sehr gut sogar. Konnte Streamen (Up/Down war nicht von Relevanz) währenddessen Spielen und und und.. Seit ungefähr einem Monat jedoch ist die Stabilität der Leitung einfach nur Müll. Das Internet wird fast gar nicht ausgelastet (Warum auch? Ich spiele meine Spiele und keiner aus meiner Familie benötigt ansatzweise 50k Downstream und nicht im geringsten 10k Upstream).
Obwohl Niemand hier das Internet stark belastet, kommt es zu einem Paket Loss bis zu 80%?! Wie kann sowas sein, wenn der Ping in den Spielen relativ konstant bleibt? Von 28ms auf 34ms und extreme Lags. Nein, das hängt sicherlich nicht an den Servern der Spiele, wenn andere problemlos spielen können und ich nicht. Zudem noch, dass ich die Stimmen in Teamspeak nicht verstehe. Das einzige was bei mir ankommt sind Geräusche, die aus schlechten Alien Filmen stammen könnten. 

Doch wie sieht mein Setup hier zuhause aus? Lan Kabel direkt vom PC in den Eingang des Routers, keine Umwege. Handy W-lan ausgeschalten, sowie jede andere mögliche Peripherie die Internet benötigt ausgeschalten. 
Habe schon bei der Telekom angerufen und bekam nur gesagt, ich solle mal den Router für 1-2 Minuten ausschalten . 
Das Problem tritt rein zufällig auf, meistens von 15-22 Uhr. 

Von den Voraussetzungen (Setup) kann der Fehler nicht an mir liegen. Ich habe keinerlei Ad/Malware, habe die anderen Computer hier im Haushalt ausgeschalten und das Problem bleibt weiterhin bestehen. 

Es fällt mir keine einzige Möglichkeit ein um die Ursache für den Paketverlust festzustellen.. Das Problem verschwindet ja nach einigen Stunden und trifft dann wieder ein obwohl es nichts geändert hat. Habe fast jeden Tag bei der Telekom angerufen und bekomme immer nur die selbe Antworten:
- werden ihre Leitung rekonfigurieren
- von Up/Downstream ist alles bei guten Werten
- sehen eine kleine Störung, aber noch im grenzwertigen Bereich -> Meine Antwort daraufhin war ob bis zu 80% Paketverlust noch grenzwertig ist für eine VDSL Leitung im Jahre 2015?
- starten Sie doch ihren Router neu 

Und gerade vor wenigen Sekunden wegen annähernd 100% Packetverlust aus dem Teamspeak Server als einzige Person geflogen, so macht's doch Spaß.

Falls wem in irgendeiner Art und Weise das gleiche widerfahren ist und irgendwie zu einer Lösung gekommen ist, ich bin offen für jeden sinnvollen Vorschlag.

Einen schönen Nachmittag noch,
ein verärgerter Mensch der die Schnauze gestrichen voll hat


----------



## WarPilot (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast du mal das Verhalten an einem anderen Rechner nachstellen können? Wenn das der Fall ist ruf bei der Telekom an und lass dich nicht am Telefon mit den Standard fragen nerven (Router vom Strom nehmen usw.).Ruf am besten vor 16:00 Uhr damit du noch einen Techniker bekommst. Die sollen mal deine Leitung zurücksetzen, vlt bringt es was.


----------



## Tech (19. Dezember 2015)

Den Wechsel von 1und1 zur Telekom hättest du dir sparen können. Denn 1und1 kauft sich nur bei der Telekom. Es ist also genau das Gleiche.


----------



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Verhalten an einem anderen Rechner nachstellen können? Wenn das der Fall ist ruf bei der Telekom an und lass dich nicht am Telefon mit den Standard fragen nerven (Router vom Strom nehmen usw.).Ruf am besten vor 16:00 Uhr damit du noch einen Techniker bekommst. Die sollen mal deine Leitung zurücksetzen, vlt bringt es was.



Ja, an anderen Rechnern ist genau das gleiche Problem festzustellen. Die Leitung wurde letzte Woche zurückgesetzt, Paket Loss war nachher vorhanden aber in einem kleineren Ausmaß und auch nur temporär. 

Die Leitung von 1und1 war nicht von der Telekom (2007 Vertrag nie geändert/erweitert was auch immer). Das Problem ist ja nur seit einem Monat da und es fallen mir keine netten vulgären Ausdrücke ein um diese wunderbare Situation zu beschreiben.


----------



## Tech (19. Dezember 2015)

Dann könnte es an der Leitung im Haus liegen. Das könnte ein Techniker der Telekom prüfen. Du wirst wohl nicht um einen Technikertermin herum kommen.

Edit: Wurden Router, Splitter und Modem beim Anbieterwechsel ersetzt?


----------



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Dann könnte es an der Leitung im Haus liegen. Das könnte ein Techniker der Telekom prüfen. Du wirst wohl nicht um einen Technikertermin herum kommen.
> 
> Edit: Wurden Router, Splitter und Modem beim Anbieterwechsel ersetzt?



Ja. 
Ein Techniker war hier noch nicht, mal schauen ob sich das arrangieren lässt. 

18:22 - Packetverlust begrenzt sich auf 1-2%. Livestreams kann ich trotz 43Mbit/s immer noch nicht schauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Dann könnte es an der Leitung im Haus liegen. Das könnte ein Techniker der Telekom prüfen. Du wirst wohl nicht um einen Technikertermin herum kommen.
> 
> Edit: Wurden Router, Splitter und Modem beim Anbieterwechsel ersetzt?



Ja. 
Ein Techniker war hier noch nicht, mal schauen ob sich das arrangieren lässt. 

18:22 - Packetverlust begrenzt sich auf 1-2%. Livestreams kann ich trotz 43Mbit/s immer noch nicht schauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech (19. Dezember 2015)

Wurden Router, Splitter und Modem beim Anbieterwechsel ersetzt?


----------



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Wurden Router, Splitter und Modem beim Anbieterwechsel ersetzt?



Ja ^^
Router ausgetauscht - früher Fritz!Box jetzt Speedport 
Splitter auch.
Packetverlust wieder bei satten 80%  So macht's doch wieder Laune!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

Zerreisser schrieb:


> Splitter auch.


Den kannst du auch raus machen, da eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt. Oder telefonierst du noch analog bzw. via echtem isdn?


> Packetverlust wieder bei satten 80%  So macht's doch wieder Laune!


Woher nimmst du die 80%? Wenn datenrate bei dir nicht ankommt, ist das noch lange kein packetloss! Es kann genau so gut irgendwo in der datenübertragung eine "engstelle" sein und mit deiner anschlußleitung ist alles i.o.
Aber als 1&1-kunde hast du doch mit sicherheit eine fritzbox. Gehe bei der doch mal ins web-interface unter internet->DSL-informationen und mache von "DSL" und "Spektrum" je einen screenshot die du hier anschließend postest. Dann kann man mal schauen, wie deine "letzte meile" ausschaut.

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, das du jetzt bei der tkom bist. Hast du den router der tkom oder eine fritzbox in gebrauch?


----------



## Zerreisser (19. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den kannst du auch raus machen, da eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt. Oder telefonierst du noch analog bzw. via echtem isdn?
> 
> Woher nimmst du die 80%? Wenn datenrate bei dir nicht ankommt, ist das noch lange kein packetloss! Es kann genau so gut irgendwo in der datenübertragung eine "engstelle" sein und mit deiner anschlußleitung ist alles i.o.
> Aber als 1&1-kunde hast du doch mit sicherheit eine fritzbox. Gehe bei der doch mal ins web-interface unter internet->DSL-informationen und mache von "DSL" und "Spektrum" je einen screenshot die du hier anschließend postest. Dann kann man mal schauen, wie deine "letzte meile" ausschaut.
> ...



Speedwort W724v Typ A in Gebrauch, Fritz!Box im Schrank. Die 20-80% Packetloss sehe ich in Speedtests und beispielsweise Teamspeak auf die schnelle.  Man könnte jetzt meinen es liegt am TS-Server, aber nein, es ist auf jedem x-beliebigem Server gleich. Es wurde halt rein gar nichts von mir aus in den Einstellungen des Routers verändert und das Problem ist einfach aus dem Nichts aufgetreten.

Komischerweise ist jetzt genau um Punkt 22:01 mein Internet wieder perfekt. 48Mbit Downstream 9.8Mbit Upstream 19ms - Sprachqualität über Skype/Teamspeak kristallklar, keine Lags inGame, Pingtest Ergebnis zeigt mir 1ms Jitter und 0 Packetverlust an und der Teamspeak genauso. 

Das Problem trat jetzt von ungefähr 15 Uhr bis 22 Uhr auf, wobei es Phasen gab in denen der Packetverlust niedriger war (1-10% - Konnte Spotify benutzen sowie YouTube Videos schauen, ab 40% ging's nicht mehr).


Edit: Die Datenrate ist wenn das Internet wieder seine tägliche Phase hat ja noch da (auch wenn der Upload etwas einbüßt), nur kann ich in der Zeit so gut wie gar nichts machen außer vielleicht Foren durchforsten im Schneckentempo (Seitenaufbau extrem langsam oder teilweise werden mir Inhalte nicht angezeigt wie Avatare) .

Da es jetzt scheinbar wieder okay ist, kann es ja theoretisch! nicht an mir liegen? Das Problem hat sich einfach, wenn auch nur bis morgen temporär "gelöst"...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

Du wohnst in einer dicht besiedelten gegend? Die tkom hat, dank dem starken ausbau der anschlüsse, teilweise starke bandbreitenprobleme.(liegt nicht an der letzten meile) So lange deine daten innerhalb des tkom-netzes bleiben sollte auch zu stoßzeiten alles i.o. sein. (zu stoßzeiten mal den telekom-speedtest versuchen) Deine server liegen dann wohl außerhalb (schätze usa) und dann gibt es halt engpässe, weil die anbindung nach "außen" quasi recht schmal ist.
Du bist aber nicht der einzige mit dem problem und es soll wohl eine lösung geben, die das problem wenigstens ein bißchen umgehen kann. Da mußt du einfach mal nach "telekom youtube-problem" google`n.


----------



## Zerreisser (20. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du wohnst in einer dicht besiedelten gegend? Die tkom hat, dank dem starken ausbau der anschlüsse, teilweise starke bandbreitenprobleme.(liegt nicht an der letzten meile) So lange deine daten innerhalb des tkom-netzes bleiben sollte auch zu stoßzeiten alles i.o. sein. (zu stoßzeiten mal den telekom-speedtest versuchen) Deine server liegen dann wohl außerhalb (schätze usa) und dann gibt es halt engpässe, weil die anbindung nach "außen" quasi recht schmal ist.
> Du bist aber nicht der einzige mit dem problem und es soll wohl eine lösung geben, die das problem wenigstens ein bißchen umgehen kann. Da mußt du einfach mal nach "telekom youtube-problem" google`n.



Die liegen in Frankfurt, Düsseldorf allgemein in NRW. Ich komme aus Mönchengladbach. Dicht besiedelt ist es .. nicht sehr. Wie gesagt, es liegt definitiv nicht an den Servern, da andere nicht das Problem haben. Das Telekom Problem welches du aufgreifst, ist das Traffic Problem, dagegen hilft ein Proxy, aber gegen Packetverluste hilft mir halt nichts ausser stumpf abwarten..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2015)

Einen packetverlust hättest du, wenn auf der letzten meile (dslam->router) beim übertragen daten-packete abhanden kommen würden. Das ist bei einer tkom-leitung aber mehr als unwahrscheinlich und würde auch nicht nach zeiten schwanken! Hinter dem dslam geht es dann mit glasfaser weiter und da wüßte ich auch nicht, weshalb da überhaupt datenpackete verschwinden sollten. Dein problem liegt am wahrscheinlichsten also an der technik auf der telekom-seite.
Aber mach doch mal zu stoßzeiten folgendes
-Eingabeaufforderung öffnen (unter start->Alle programme->zubehör oder einfach die cmd.exe starten)
-dort gibst du ein: tracert <ip oder name des zielservers>
Anschließend gibt dir der befehl die route mit ping-zeiten aus, die deine daten nehmen. Dort suchst du dann nach auffälligkeiten. (erhöhtem ping)


----------

